# A day with my first Kayfun (v4)



## VapingSquid (1/3/15)

Hey everyone,

So i got my first Kayfun after reading and hearing all the rage about them since I started my vaping journey.

Decided I needed something that gives great flavour for mindless,mellow vaping at work without having to pull like a freight train with lung hits on my subtank/atlantis/RDA's etc.

So I put in a 0.8ohm build with some Ko Gen Do cotton, and needless to say I am blown away by the quality of the vape. Its super tasty, and just the right warmth.

First thing I did was clean the unit, and thought to myself how over engineered it is with all the parts and pieces. Boy was I eating my words after an hour...There is a reason this thing gives no dry hits, has great flavour and is consistent in its delivery of great flavour and vapor.

I am still scratching my head as to where the glass tank that is meant to be included is, but I think one of them smaller tank sections may be just a super thin glass ad comes across as plastic. Anyone able to shed some light on this?

If you don't have a KF4, get one. They are totally worth it and I can see where the pedigree comes in to make it shine like all the reviews say it does!

Side note: This is a clone by Infinite. And I must say the threads are butter smooth, nothing leaks and everything fits like a glove. There was a lot of machine oil, but nothing a warm bath didnt fix!

Edit: Just thought I would add in how irritated I am to see the packaging and logos all over the device so shamelessly ripped off, down to the manual. I am in advertising and know how much work goes into building a brand, so thats the only con for me, if it even bothers anyone...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Thanks for sharing your impressions @jl10101 

I am also looking for a high volume tank that can give me a great flavoured mindless vape. 

So far, i am on the Lemo, but am still not getting the wicking 100% right. I still get slightly burnt/dry hits after 2 seconds of drawing. I have tried numerous wicking techniques and a few coils but am starting to think maybe my unit is a bit of a dud. 

I am tempted to get this Kayfun V4 to be my mindless vaping workhorse. 

Some questions if i may:
- what is the tank capacity?
- how loose or tight is the draw? I like a tightish lung hit of the Lemo, when its wide open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/3/15)

I too am blown away by the Infinite Kayfun 4 that I purchased on the special at Vapemob. I was sceptical about getting one as so many people were complaining about dry hits and just bad overall performance. But at that price I thought oh what the hell just go for it. After the hot soapy bath and my first build I was very happy with my purchase. No dry hits for me either and such a smooth satisfying vape. As for the glass tank section - It come with 4 tank sections, the stainless steel section and 3 clear sections. Both plastic section have threading - one has threading on top and bottom and the bell cap only has threading on the bottom. The glass section is the one with no threading.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (1/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions @jl10101
> 
> I am also looking for a high volume tank that can give me a great flavoured mindless vape.
> 
> ...



It's no problem! Anything to help anyone considering one just as I was.

I would get dry hits on my Subtank, and no matter what I did it just kept happening no matter how much cotton I used, or how I repositioned the wick (messy busniess, with the KF4 avoids by allowing removal of the chamber without any juice spill).

This is my first build in the KF4, and I can take 4 second draws without issues (the nic hits me first). I think the secret is how the KF4 feeds juice to the wicks, from below, no the sides, which means the wick cant block the juice channels.

The tank capacity is around 4ml I would say.

The draw is pretty tight, I can't really lung hit, If I had to put it somewhere, it would be the smallest airflow setting of the Atlantis, if not a fraction of a fraction tighter, and maybe a fraction more than that 

I am happy with it, I do mouth to lung on this, but its definitely more airy than an Aerotank or Mini Nautilus (which were too tight) thats for sure!

(on the side positive) - I find I don't burn the juice as bad as the Subtank too...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Thanks @jl10101 , that does help and it is very interesting

Never a dull day with all the available devices and trying to find that winning device for each type of vaping need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

